# WILL OVERCLOCKING KILL THE PROCESSOR



## arunbj (Dec 1, 2005)

I have gigabyte 8TRS350MT mobo based on ATi 9100pro IGP chipset & my proc is P4 1.5 GHz with 400 MHz FSB . my mobo supports overclocking by changing the freqency.The default  freq. is 100 and I changed it to 118 and proc is OC'd to 1.78 GHz.

Ihave cheked CPU & mobo temp. & played NFSUG2 for more than an hour and everything is fine.(no rise in temp.& does not hang)

my question is 
1 does intel proc support overclocking (heard only AMD r OC friendly)

2whether overclocking the processor reduces its life?

3what is the exetent to which i can overclock my proc.(can change freq from 100-132)?

is there any way to overclock the onboard GPU


any advice is helpful

thnxs in advance


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 2, 2005)

overclocking totally depends on the extent to which ur mobo supports it ...

yes overclocking does have certain bad effects on the processor life , but they can be minimized by doin it to optimal levels

when increasin the frequency do it in small steps and check the mobo and proc zone temps after each increase !!!


if can go for external cooling agents u can overclock it to almost double the clock speed !!!


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 2, 2005)

Intel processors do support OC but in some proc to a certain extent only.Yes AMD are more OC friendly.


----------



## Kniwor (Dec 2, 2005)

1. Intel processors do support overclocking but are not too god at it often.....

2. There is not answer to this question... I can only try to explain you why there is none....
well firstly... take it as yes...

Overclocking is basically increasing the clock speed of processor in one or the other way...
(By changing Multi..... increasing FSB etc.....)
So when u increase the clock speed beyond what it was tested to be.... u are straining it in layman's term...

Now let's say no....
There is no fixed life to processors... so basically there is no way to find out if it actually decreases the life... So if i make a Hypothesis that it does not... there is no way you can reject it...and my statement holds...

read my post on this page and u should have more idea....
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29987&start=36

3. There is no fine definition of "extent of overclocking"
so u can only ask.... How much should i expect to overclock with this and this cooling solution....


4. Yes you can overclock everything from integrated GPU to ur HDD.... 
(I dont know if someone has overclocked FDD)


----------



## Ringwraith (Dec 2, 2005)

well .... vagueness rules here 
check ur processor core ( use cpu-z for tht purpose) 
the northwoods overclock quite well actually, and power and heat dissipations are not a big problem if o/cing properly.

monitor your temperatures ( i use everest and speedfan for this) .... stress your CPU and make sure temperatures are below 65 degress (under 100 % load)
check for stability next, if u dont experience random crashes/ reboots every time you encode dvds /play doom3, you should probably be fine


----------



## Kniwor (Dec 2, 2005)

lol.... just read his question which were too general...
BTW i think u sud use OCCT to test stability....
Prime95 "CAN" be used.....


----------



## Crazy_Eddy (Dec 3, 2005)

1. Thats a wrong notion that AMD procs are the only ones that OverClock. Even Intel procs support OC'ing. The Northwoods were very good OC'ers. Even the current Prescotts overclock well provided you have *very* good cooling. A P4 1.5Ghz is definately no Northwood - looks more like a Williamette , I doubt these overclock all that much.

2. IMO, the two factors that affect the life of a processor are (a) Temperature and (b) Voltage.
(a) Temperature is the first notable factor - as you increase your processor's speed you are running it outside its rated specifications and that results in increased heat output i.e higher temperatures. As long as the processor is running within safe temperature limits you shouldnt worry about the life of your processor, once it goes above the safe limits then you need to worry. (temperature limits vary for different processors)
(b) Voltage - generally people who prefer higher overclocks , increase the processor voltage (Vcore) to add stability at higher clock speeds. Increased voltage indirectly affects the first factor as it increases the heat output as well, however merely keeping temperatures in control is not enough. The additional voltage results in a phenomenon known as 'electron migration' , this often reduces the life of the processor. Again as long as you keep voltages within sensible limits you can expect your processor to serve you long. If you increase it to insane levels even with temperatures well under control you can expect your processor to "silently die" after a couple of months.

3. The extent to which you can overclock depends on a number of factors - whether your processor can handle the higher speed (temperature of the processor, core of the processor), whether your board can handle the higher speed (PCI/AGP locks, stability at higher FSB), etc etc. Your only best bet is to keep increasing the FSB in regular notches and testing for stability.


----------

